# metal roofing on 1:12 pitch



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Jagans will have a different opinion than I on the matter but if you run a double lock, mechanically seamed metal roof, it will be watertight. 

Any chance you could put a bit more pitch in the roof?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

browneyedsusie1 said:


> I have been considering putting a standing seam metal on an addition I am currently building. The pitch is only 1:12. I have read some articles that state this type of metal will work fine and others that implicitly state NOT to use metal for such a low pitch. Any ideas?


LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION, where the heck are you? Is snow and ice going to be a factor?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Bud has this one.Where the hell are you?Do many metal roofs and some suppliers say 3/8" in 12 will work but lots of variables like:where are you"?


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

There are mechanically seamed panels available that'll do 1/4:12 pitch.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes .We do standing seam sometimes and they say 3/8" in 12 here in IL.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

"Metal roofing" is about as broad a term as "car". There are watertight systems, weathertight systems and down. 
Yes, there are systems that will work on that slope. It all depends on how much you want to spend. Most critical component is the INSTALLER. Not really a DIY projet and definitely not necessarily something you want to base on cheapest bid or you will pay dearly for it later.


----------



## coolflatroof (Mar 7, 2008)

If you have a straight run roof (no penetrations) and no ridge / headwall flashing - basically a SHED ROOF, then you can use double lock (preferably aluminum) standing seam. 

If you have penetrations, than you should NOT use metal. Otherwise you will be dealing with leaks and patching and fixing, etc.

This is because ALL penetrations on steel / aluminum roofs are sealed with CAULK or even worse - seal tape. This will leak, and it won't take long. 

Here is more abour roof pitch and appropriate materials http://www.roofingcalculator.org/using-roof-pitch-to-choose-roofing-materials.php 

*Here is example* - notice how many seams and penetrations we had to patch to stop leaks:


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Why do you prefer aluminum? 

Also +1 on the double lock and you will be fine. (depending on location) the panels we would use will go down to 1/2:12


----------



## coolflatroof (Mar 7, 2008)

@1985gt - because steel rusts ... no matter if it's G90 or Galvalume, it will rast sooner or later. and such low slope will speed up the process.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Aluminum also corrodes over time. Both take a very long time. While I agree it does so quicker with the steel, using a prefinished product or a coating would be a solution. I honestly can't say I've seen an aluminum roof, I can see on the coasts why it would be beneficial.


----------



## coolflatroof (Mar 7, 2008)

aluminum will not corrode by itself, even over many years. It can corrode when there is chemical reactions, usually caused by other metals (non-stainless steel, copper, etc)

We installed MANY aluminum roofs (standing seam and shingles) and always used Stainless steel (if necessary) clips / accessories / screws - it never corroded.

Also, rust can create holes, while aluminum corrosion is pretty much only visual.

Here is an ALL Aluminum roof on Boston Convention Center - my friend was the rep on this job:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAzaSWaA9lA


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Aluminum does corrode by its self, and you do realize that corrosion also can and does create holes. It's the metal breaking down, and most if not all metals do so by them self. 

I only ask because I have personally never seen a aluminum standing seam roof that I can remember it must be a regional thing.

That's a great roof.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

We only spec aluminum on coastal applications.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> We only spec aluminum on coastal applications.


That was kind of what I was figuring. Not a lot of problems with sea air in the middle of the US. :thumbsup:


----------

